# Salsa Casseroll in Process...



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

Got myself a Casseroll from Jensen a few weeks ago when they were 1/2 off. An xmas gift from my girls to me. I'm in the process of building up but have only accomplished the following: frame saver, silver Cane Creek S3 headset, Selle San Marco Regal w ti rails (w copper rivets - can't find nickle :cryin and Ultegra Hollowtech BB. 

My goal is to build a "speedy" commuter with as many silver components as possible that won't break the bank. My commute would be 12 - 15 very hilly miles. I'm 175 lbs. and my Casseroll is a 59cm (62cm traditional).

This is what I'm planning so far:
Bars - Nitto Sobar or Noodle
Stem - Nitto UI-5GX Threadless
Seat Post - Nitto S83
Wheelset - Mavic Open Pro or Velocity Synergy rims; ultegra hubs; probably get my LBS to build them up for me.
Drivetrain - Ultegra
Brifters - Ultegra
Seatpost collar - Salsa silver (need to replace current black one)
Pedals - crank bros road (have a pair hanging around)
Fenders - most likely SKS if at all (doesn't rain much in Atlanta lately!)

Since i have a road bike with regular and compact Ultegra cranks, i want to be able to switch back and forth. The compact would spend most of its time on the Casseroll however I don't like the grey chainrings. Maybe i can replace with a better looking 50t chaingring?

Your input is welcomed and I'll post final build when completed. 

Stinky


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm interested in how long the steerer tube is on the fork. The headtube on this size is 215mm and it looks like the steerer tube is either 330mm or 350mm.


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

*I'll measure later*

I'm in Mexico for the holidays so I'll have to measure when i get back - after the 4th or 5th.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

I propose that we ban the next person who posts another half off Casseroll build. From now on I only want to hear from people who paid full retail.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Henry Chinaski said:


> I propose that we ban the next person who posts another half off Casseroll build. From now on I only want to hear from people who paid full retail.



Ditto. They didn't have my size.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I'll steal a camera from someone and post mine--it's an '08.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Henry Chinaski said:


> I propose that we ban the next person who posts another half off Casseroll build. From now on I only want to hear from people who paid full retail.



How about half the bike? That seems fair to me


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

Henry Chinaski said:


> I propose that we ban the next person who posts another half off Casseroll build. From now on I only want to hear from people who paid full retail.


I think Bukowski needs a 6-pack


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

I dig the Casserolls. Jensons was blowing them out, but not in my size  Would have been a nice rainy day future build.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

rcnute said:


> I'll steal a camera from someone and post mine--it's an '08.



Post a pic when you can. I'm interested in the Casseroll but could not get a good feel on the new color based on their website.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

stinkydub said:


> My goal is to build a "speedy" commuter with as many silver components as possible that won't break the bank. My commute would be 12 - 15 very hilly miles. I'm 175 lbs. and my Casseroll is a 59cm (62cm traditional).


How tall are you and what's your inseam? You're going to have yourself one sweet bike by the time you're done.


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

*Sushi Casseroll on the Table*

Just posted my new build on the Salsa board over at MTBR if you want to see how it turned out.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=4218566&posted=1#post4218566

Stinky


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Post the pics here. That is a road bike you know.


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

*Yep*

But the Salsa board is hosted by MTBR and they have a thread devoted specifically to Casserolls. So, decided post would be best there with cross post here.
Could you not see/access the photos?
Thanks
Stinky


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

stinkydub said:


> But the Salsa board is hosted by MTBR and they have a thread devoted specifically to Casserolls. So, decided post would be best there with cross post here.
> Could you not see/access the photos?
> Thanks
> Stinky



You have to join to see the pics and I forgot my handle and pazzword.


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

*At the request of Bigrider...*



bigrider said:


> You have to join to see the pics and I forgot my handle and pazzword.


Bigrider, here's what i posted on MTBR:

Finally built up my Salsa Casseroll (another one from Jenson for $289) and took it for a 30 miler test ride on a gorgeous Southern day. Rode really well and no problems - no hands at roughly 25 mph and no wobble. This is my first build - although I had my LBS face headset / bottom bracket. Many thanks for inspiration from Commuter Man/MB1, Dave Hickey and the rest of you Casserollers and Commuters. And, a big thanks to my buddy Andy who has given me tons of input, great ideas and links to numerous cool websites (I hope he likes it). 

My intent is to build a "speedy" commuter will all silver componets so I can start commuting to work a few days a month. My commute will be a hilly +/- 12 miles in Atlanta thru neighborhoods and into downtown (not a great commuter ride). 

I've dubbed it the "Sushi Casseroll" because I chose mostly Japanese parts: Shimano Ultegra drive train and hubs, long reach brakes, 105 brifters, compact crank (which i intend to replace with something that looks and performs better). The stem (UI-5GX), seat post (N63) and bars (Sobars) are Nitto. Non Japanese parts are Selle San Marco Regal Saddle (anyone know where i can pick one up with nickle/silver rivets???), Mavic Open Pro rims and DT spokes. The tires are Michellin KrylionI 25s but plan to find more commuter friendly 28s. still need to add rear rack and fenders. Bottle cages are from my Litespeed Tuscany so they'll be replaced as well as switching out the Salsa Seat collar from black to silver.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

That's classy. The Nitto stuff goes very well together and with the frame.


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice build... may I suggest a Hope Ano Silver seatpost clap. Absolutely love mine.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Thanks for the picture. I am really jealous since that bike is my size. You did a great job with the build.


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

*Thanks*



bigrider said:


> Thanks for the picture. I am really jealous since that bike is my size. You did a great job with the build.


Thanks for the acknowledgements everyone! I had a great time specifying and building and get a lot of inspiration from these boards. If you're ever in Atlanta you can take her for a ride!


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Very purty! I've got a love for moderately practical bikes...

One tiny suggestion- That crank would look a lot better on a fat-tubed carbon or aluminum bike. If it was me, I'd go with something a little more... elegant- this would be a perfect place for one of those silver chorus cranks that Nashbar is closing out...

but that's just me. It's an absolutely gorgeous bike and I'm Jealous.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

thanks for posting those pics... good to see what it looks like w/silver hs.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

buck-50 said:


> Very purty! I've got a love for moderately practical bikes...
> 
> One tiny suggestion- That crank would look a lot better on a fat-tubed carbon or aluminum bike. If it was me, I'd go with something a little more... elegant- this would be a perfect place for one of those silver chorus cranks that Nashbar is closing out...
> 
> but that's just me. It's an absolutely gorgeous bike and I'm Jealous.


I'd get a Sugino compact/cross crankset. :thumbsup:


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Really nice. I'm still wavering between ordering a Casseroll, Kogswell PR, or a Bob Jackson touring frame.

Where did you get the Shimano long-reach brakes? I thought they quit making them.

What don't you like about the compact crank, other than the looks? BTW, you can get killer deals on Ultegra 53/39 9-speed cranks right now, but good like trying to find a bottom brack to fit them. I guess you can still get 105 BBs that would fit.

I wonder if Salsa will let you choose a silver seat tube collar, or does it always come with black? The silver components look really nice on your frame. If I end up buying a Casseroll, it will look very similar to yours because I'll be switching an Ultegra group to it and silver Open Pro wheels.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

tarwheel2 said:


> Really nice. I'm still wavering between ordering a Casseroll, Kogswell PR, or a Bob Jackson touring frame.
> 
> Where did you get the Shimano long-reach brakes? I thought they quit making them.
> 
> ...


If you are going to build up a new bike may I suggest going to a mtb rear der and cog rather than a compact crank. I have an 11-34 9 speed on my tourer/commuter and love the low end AND the high end.


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

tarwheel2 said:


> Really nice. I'm still wavering between ordering a Casseroll, Kogswell PR, or a Bob Jackson touring frame.
> 
> Where did you get the Shimano long-reach brakes? I thought they quit making them.
> 
> ...


Got the brakes at bikeparts.com - i believe they are of the ultegra level / quality.

I don't like the looks of the crank (grey, solid chainrings) and it does not shift as smooth as my regular crank - i purchased this crank for my litespeed to do long mountain rides (i.e., 6 Gap) so now I'm using it instead of buying new. One goal was to make it easy to exchange parts back and forth on both of my bikes. I had new open pro / ultegras built for my litespeed (since they've been great wheels) and transferred the existing ones to the casseroll. 

The 07 Casserolls came with black seat collars - the 08's come with silver. I have one on order.


----------



## mtbnutty (Feb 13, 2003)

*Nice build but...*

...IMHO, that thing is just screaming out for a brown saddle and tape.


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> How about half the bike? That seems fair to me




Anyone know what bars are on the 1/2 bike in DH's post?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

lampshade said:


> Anyone know what bars are on the 1/2 bike in DH's post?




soma sparrow


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> soma sparrow


That's what I thought, do you know if levers other than the Somas will work with it?


From Soma site:
"This a narrowish touring/townie bar. At 490mm, it is more agile for squeezing through traffic than other townie/MTB bars. We also make a 520mm for more comfort. Try it on a single-speed or fixie. Compatible with MTB grips and shifters. *Designed to fit Soma reverse levers* and bar end shifters, which is recommended since its narrowness prevents it from fitting side-by-side shifters and brake levers unless you trim the grips. Fits 3-speed Sturmey Archers great. Can be used flipped to be used as a riser bar or down for a less upright position."


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

lampshade said:


> That's what I thought, do you know if levers other than the Somas will work with it?
> 
> 
> From Soma site:
> "This a narrowish touring/townie bar. At 490mm, it is more agile for squeezing through traffic than other townie/MTB bars. We also make a 520mm for more comfort. Try it on a single-speed or fixie. Compatible with MTB grips and shifters. *Designed to fit Soma reverse levers* and bar end shifters, which is recommended since its narrowness prevents it from fitting side-by-side shifters and brake levers unless you trim the grips. Fits 3-speed Sturmey Archers great. Can be used flipped to be used as a riser bar or down for a less upright position."




doesn't look like Dave has soma tri levers on there...


----------



## Hippienflipflops (Aug 21, 2007)

dave, what bars do you have on there. real sharp


----------



## nbrennan (Feb 19, 2007)

judging from the curve, they look like 44cm nitto noodles. what are the rims? salsa?


----------



## barbedwire (Dec 3, 2005)

Just wondering, but does anyone know if you can run 26" MTB tires on the Casseroll?


----------



## nbrennan (Feb 19, 2007)

nope, you cant... search here and bike forums to find more info on trying to run different size wheels. Brakes won't line up, no tire clearance, lowered bb, etc etc...


----------

